# LF: Male Dom (NSFW)



## tallshiips (Sep 21, 2016)

Looking for someone to engage in a private RP via Telegram preferably, but I'm open for other suggestions.

Message me for details - only restraint is you must be over 18, be happy to play as a male, and Ben comfortable with BDSM subjects!


----------

